
GitHub Hires Former Bitnami Co-Founder Erica Brescia as COO - CrankyBear
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/11/github-hires-former-bitnami-co-founder-erica-brescia-as-coo/
======
dmor
Erica is an incredible founder who worked on Bitnami/Bitrock for 14 years. I’m
lucky enough to have invested in her at Demo Day, have her as my partner at
XFactor Ventures and as my friend. She is going to be phenomenal in this role,
she is so deserving of this win and Microsoft is very lucky!

------
throwawaythat1
Didn't bitnami get acquired less than a month ago? How come the co-founder
moves out so quickly? Was it an acqui-hire? Atleast
[https://blog.bitnami.com/2019/05/vmware-to-acquire-
bitnami.h...](https://blog.bitnami.com/2019/05/vmware-to-acquire-bitnami.html)
talks about doubling down and what not but the co-founder has moved on
already?

~~~
ztratar
Would you rather be COO of Github, or a VP at VMWare?

~~~
warp_factor
do you imply that it's better to be COO of Github? Because I would disagree
with that.

~~~
skinnymuch
Why do you feel that way?

~~~
warp_factor
VMWare has annual revenue of about 9B$. Github.... 300M$

Github is way more hyped accross engineers but VMWare is 30 times bigger!
VMWare is simply one league above Github.

Github is a Business Departement part of Microsoft. VMWare is a huge company.

This is the typical fallacy of B2C vs B2B. Consumer products are way more
hyped and therefore people think they are way bigger than other less famous
B2B Enterprise products

~~~
ceejayoz
Would you rather eat the world's _largest_ steak, or the world's _best_ steak?

Plus, a VP at VMware isn't going to be in charge of that whole $9B like a COO
is. Bitnami is going to be a "Business Departement" too.

~~~
saalweachter
How big of a steak are we talking here?

------
joewadcan
Erica did a great job building up Bitnami, so I'm pretty pumped to see her +
Nat at the helm of GitHub.

------
ajaurio
VMware acquires Heptio - Kris Nova quits.

VMware acquires Bitnami - Ara Pulido and Erica Brescia quit.

What's wrong with VMware?

~~~
gkoberger
Maybe nothing? Many founders have no desire to stick around for an
acquisition, and VMWare has a lot of competent people who would be eager to
take over.

It's possible that's _why_ they sold to VMWare... they get to walk away rather
than being stuck at a big company for 4 years vesting.

~~~
jessaustin
Yeah VMWare may get a reputation as the firm to call when founders are feeling
restless.

------
pbiggar
Congrats to Erica! Phenomenal executive - looking forward to seeing how she
moves GitHub forward.

------
koolhead17
Lucky Github. Erica is an incredible founder, met her few times in early days
of Bitnami at OSCON, Portland.

------
smudgymcscmudge
The link doesn't work. Probably because of the WordPress issue discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20157882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20157882)

~~~
mastazi
And when it’s back online you will still probably be unable to read due to
intrusive pop-ups, reloading on scroll and other dark patterns in which
Techcrunch excels

